# Maximum tire width F75X



## MBriggs (Feb 27, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what the maximum recommended tire width is for an F75X? It appears that the chainstays are the limiting factor.Thanks!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

MBriggs said:


> Can anyone tell me what the maximum recommended tire width is for an F75X? It appears that the chainstays are the limiting factor.Thanks!


It depends on the tire and the rim. I've got some Felt THC 35mm tires set up tubeless on Sun Black Flag MTB rims. I'd bet a wider tire could be used if I had a narrower road-type rim. You've got 41.3mm of space to play with between the stays.

The maximum recommended tire width is 34mm because that's what the laws/rules of importation require in some countries.
The maximum width used in production is 33mm because that's what the UCI allows in 'cross races although I suspect the F75x seldom sees action at these events however the same frame is used on our aftermarket FX-A series which has been used in a number of UCI-rule mandated races.

A colleague of mine is running a 29" x 1.75" Vee Rubber tire up front and a 700c x 40mm Clement tire in the rear but the clearance is very tight and not "mud-friendly".

-SD

-SD


----------



## MBriggs (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks Superdave. I've got the stock rims, so may try a 37 or 38 to give myself a little room.


----------



## BBoneCloneMN (Oct 21, 2012)

Totally random attempt to jump on this thread, but what about a 2006 F90?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

BBoneCloneMN said:


> Totally random attempt to jump on this thread, but what about a 2006 F90?


Again, it will depend on the rim width, but 25mm tires should fit. 27mm and 28mm may be possible depending on the brand of rim and tire but the brake calipers of that era seldom had enough clearance at the top of the arch.
I would bring your bike to a bike shop and try some tires to confirm.

-SD


----------



## BBoneCloneMN (Oct 21, 2012)

Many thanks, Super Dave! The whole bike is stock, so I'll see what I can figure out from this starting point.


----------

